# Stubai-Marathon in Mieders am 2.8.09 - wer ist dabei



## Trailhunterer (23. Juli 2009)

So, wollen wir mal hoffen, das das Wetter am 2.8. nicht ein Abklatsch vom Goisener wird.

Wer nimmt dort die Langstrecke unter die Stollen.
Vorteil, die Strecke ist relativ kurz, und hat dafür ein paar Hömes.

Ciao

Trailhunterer


----------



## Augustiner1328 (23. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Wer nimmt dort die Langstrecke unter die Stollen.
> Vorteil, die Strecke ist relativ kurz, und hat dafür ein paar Hömes.
> 
> Ciao
> ...



ich werd in Telfes entscheiden was ich mache ob mittel oder lang ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juli 2009)

was für eine Frage, lang natürlich, dann muss ich nicht alleine anstehen


----------



## Augustiner1328 (23. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> was für eine Frage, lang natürlich, dann muss ich nicht alleine anstehen


mal schauen wie das wetter wird....du kennst doch dielange wie sind die trails?


----------



## The Tretschwein (23. Juli 2009)

würd ich gern.....Ischgl und Stubai.....fitmachen für Statteg bei Graz! Der Obehammermarathon!!!!!!!!

Leider ist mein Daumen angebrochen. Helm zertrümmert etc


----------



## Trailhunterer (23. Juli 2009)

leider nicht, wäre auch bei mir eine jungfräuliche befahrung


----------



## Augustiner1328 (23. Juli 2009)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> leider nicht, wäre auch bei mir eine jungfräuliche befahrung



okay dann beide lang


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. Juli 2009)

so, nur noch ein paar tage, und dann ists soweit beim stubaier.

der wetterbericht sagt wie schon bei allen anderen ritchey marathons nur bestes wetter voraus


----------



## Augustiner1328 (30. Juli 2009)

ja ja einglück das der Stubaier zur Top Six serie gehört da durfte die Sonne warscheinlich in Strömen scheinen

ich werd in Telfes entscheiden was ich mache mittel oder lang


----------



## Augustiner1328 (2. August 2009)

so bin wieder daheim Stubai immer eine Reise wert.....heiss war es sau heiss hab mich wie viele andere für die mittlere entschieden und war voll Bedient.....Bergrunter hats aufm Schotter schön gerollt.Kugellager ist nyx dagegen. Trails wie immer super leider fehlten 2 Stücke von vor 2 Jahren.....

@ Trailhunterer war eine gute Entscheidung die mittlere zufahren.. das du dir nicht die ....jetzt wissen wir wieder nicht wie die Trails auf der Schlussrunde sind .Halt dann im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Trailhunterer (3. August 2009)

Hab im Ziel gewartet, aber dich leider nicht gesehen, im Geisteszustand der Hitze.
Am Nachmittag hatte ich die noch ein paar mal ausrufen lassen, stand aber leider alleine da.

ne, war klasse, mal zur abwechselung kein regen dafür wirklich sauheiss. nachdem die Beine nicht ganz so wollten wie ich, bin ich mehr als spontan in die Mitteldistanz abgebogen.
Zum Stubaier muss ich gestehen, das es hier mehr als sinnvoll ist, die Strecke vor dem Marathon mal kennengelernt zu haben, da das Höhenprofil bnicht wirklich die die Strecke wiederspiegelt.

So, aber nächstes Jahr ist dann die Lange fällig, und der Lakata sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (3. August 2009)

ich war 16 min nach dir im ziel...hab mich etwas ausgefahren andere schuhe an und bin ins freibad in mieders mit freunden aus innsbruck gefahren war gut nach der hitze...die hatten die Kühltasche voll Erdinger Alkfrei dabei....sorry

ich kannte nur den ersten teil weil ich vor 2 jahren mal die kurze gefahren bin den anstieg zur galtalalm kannte ich somit nicht und dort viel auch meine entscheidung zugunsten der medium variante....

für alle die immer nöhlen zu leicht..... fahrt mal den stubaier mit wenn immer noch zu leicht dann geb ich einen aus....

beim den beiden  letzten anstiegen zum zielhoch war ich blau wie der himmel....

nur regnen sollte es nächstes jahr nicht sonst wird verdammt rutschig auf den wurzeln...
ja den Alban packen wir schon

die orga war TOP die Verpflegungs halt heissen ja Labestation super grosses Lob vor allem Die Kinder dort wussten genau was zu tun ist echt klasse... Beschilderung super und die Strecke sowieso


----------



## Augustiner1328 (7. August 2009)

Filmbericht Stubai Bike Marathon und Criterium 2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDaR....com%2Fmy_videos_edit&feature=player_embedded


Bilderbricht Stubai Bike Marathon 2009

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/magazin/108491-stubai-bikemarathon-2009-fotos


----------



## Augustiner1328 (26. Juli 2010)

na dann grab ichs mal wieder aus wer ist am Sonntag dabei..


----------



## powderJO (26. Juli 2010)

tendenz immer noch 99 % dabei. tue mich nur noch ein wenig schwer, weil ich alleine an- und vor allem abreisen muss, da mein teampartner jetzt sicher nicht fährt. 

btw 1: die stubai-touriinfo  ist nicht so die schnellste - immer noch keine antwort auf die zimmer-anfrage...

btw 2: gibt es da ne kurze, schöne, nicht allzuschwere hüttentour, die ich samstags zum warmfahren aber auch zum genießen fahren könnte? wetter soll ja gut werden, wenn ich die karten richtig deute...


----------



## Toblerone (27. Juli 2010)

bin auch dabei! Ist mein 4.mal! Werde die Mittlere Distanz fahren! Wetter wird schon passen!
Hat sich die Strecke gegenüber 2007 geändert?


----------



## beckster (27. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei  . Hab mich auch für die mittlere Distanz entschieden. Ist mein erster Marathon um mal Rennluft zu schnuppern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailhunterer (27. Juli 2010)

wenns wetter passt, bin ich dabei.
lange distanz geplant, aber eine abkürzung ist ja möglich

wer fährt denn wann aus dem raum münchen dorthin, bzw. Mitfahrgelegenheit etc.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Juli 2010)

@ Trailhunterer heh wirst doch nicht wegen dem wetter kneifen....
@ jo touren weiss ich auser dem ma nichts weil ich nicht soviel dort fahre einfach mal die locals  fragen...
@ beckster respekt die mittlere als einstiegsmarathon ...du kannst wärend des rennens entscheiden was du willst ob kurz, mittel oder lang.....

Strecke hat gegenüber 2007 kaum geändert  forstweg hoch und meistens trails bergab


----------



## beckster (27. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr aus München, mein Wagen ist aber schon voll, weil noch ein Kumpel mit fährt, der auch startet...

Achso, man kann sich also unterwegs noch entscheiden ?!? Auch nicht schlecht. Aber naja die mittlere ist erstmal geplant, man wächst ja schließlich an seinen Aufgaben ;D


----------



## Trailhunterer (27. Juli 2010)

wolfi, wie kommst du hin ??


----------



## Augustiner1328 (27. Juli 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> wolfi, wie kommst du hin ??



ich fahr selber weiss aber noch nicht ob jemand vom verein mitfährt


----------



## Trailhunterer (27. Juli 2010)

gut, dann gib bescheid, dann haste schon einen mitfahrer


----------



## powderJO (28. Juli 2010)

komme jetzt sicher auch. touren habe ich gefunden, wetter sollte passen und vor allem habe ich auch enen mitfahrer gefunden, der mich wieder zurückbringt, wenn ich im ar***h bin nach den marathon.


----------



## Trailhunterer (30. Juli 2010)

so, das wetter soll ja so werden wie letztes Jahr.

Man sieht sich an der Startlinie


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2010)

wieder zurück. und was soll ich sagen: thx augustiner für den tipp. geile strecke, hammerhart, sowohl hoch als auch runter. super schöne, technisch schwierige (so schwierige hab ich noch bei keinem marathon erlebt in der masse) trails en masse, gute verpflegungsstationen, nette mitracer und zuschauer. 

habs aber leider grandios unterschätzt im vorfeld und bin samstags mit meinem bruder noch ne nette tour gefahren mit 1000 höhenmetern was sich dann ein wenig gerächt hat. wäre zwar super gern die lange gefahren, hab auch schwer mit mir gekämpft bin dann aber sicherheitshalber auf die mittelstrecke zurück nachdem ich schon abgebogen war auf die langstrecke...

... war eine gute entscheidung, denn immerhin hats dann noch für den dritten der ak gereicht, knapp vor augustiner. ;-)


war übrigens nett, dich mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## Trailhunterer (2. August 2010)

Hey, du hast mir den 3. Platz weggeschnappt.

Ja, war wieder mal schön, schön warm.
Mein Kreuz hat die Langdistanzträme platzen lassen, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. August 2010)

Trailhunterer schrieb:


> Hey, du hast mir den 3. Platz weggeschnappt.
> 
> Ja, war wieder mal schön, schön warm.
> Mein Kreuz hat die Langdistanzträme platzen lassen, leider.



oh, das tut mir leid. soll ich die die wurstplatte vorbeischicken, die es als preis gab? den schnaps behalte ich.


----------



## Trailhunterer (2. August 2010)

die wurstplatte wäre o.k, auf schnaps stehe ich sowieso nicht

biste in Ischgl dabei ??


----------



## powderJO (2. August 2010)

ja, ischgl bin ich dabei. geplant ist die lange ... mal sehen ob's sich ausgeht...

die wurstplatte per post?


----------



## Trailhunterer (2. August 2010)

dann plane ich auch die lange Runde ein, und du bringst ne neue Wurstplatte zum vertilgen im Ziel mit.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (2. August 2010)

heh ihr beiden meine bremse funktioniert wieder musste den hebel tauschen der hat etwas gesupt und ich habs nicht gemerkt.... dadurch hatte ich etwas wenig flüssigkeit im system...hatte noch einem hebel hier also alles bestens bis demnächst auf der strecke


ja stubai ist immer eine reise wert


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> heh ihr beiden meine bremse funktioniert wieder musste den hebel tauschen der hat etwas gesupt und ich habs nicht gemerkt.... dadurch hatte ich etwas wenig flüssigkeit im system...hatte noch einem hebel hier also alles bestens bis demnächst auf der strecke
> 
> 
> ja stubai ist immer eine reise wert



kauf dir halt mal eine anständige bremse...;-) was ist denn bei dir das demnächst-rennen? 

wegen stubai: weiß jemand, ob es noch irgendwo externe-fotos gibt?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (6. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> kauf dir halt mal eine anständige bremse...;-) was ist denn bei dir das demnächst-rennen?
> 
> wegen stubai: weiß jemand, ob es noch irgendwo externe-fotos gibt?



schau mal hier ob du dich findest   http://www.sportfotos-andre.at/

nächstes rennen nationalpark marathon in scuol die lange.....vielleicht komm ich auch nach ischgl mal schauen


----------



## powderJO (6. August 2010)

cool. thx für den link. ischgl liegt ordentlich schnee gerade...


----------



## beckster (14. August 2010)

Tso, bin auch mal wieder online und geb auch noch ein Lebenszeichen 

Ich hab mir den Anspruch der Strecke sowohl rauf als auch runter nicht so hoch vorgestellt und bin dann der Verlockung der Abzweigung auf die kurze Runde verfallen . Mein Ziel nicht letzter zu werden hab ich auch erreicht, es waren noch knapp 30 hinter mir  Insgesamt fand ich das ganzen drumherum und den Marathon mega geil, hat super Spaß gemacht und ich habs nicht bereut nach Stubai gefahren zu sein. Vor allem die Landschaft hat den Blick von der Strecke doch auch ab und zu mal weggelockt 

Nach der ersten Marathonerfahrung sag ich nun, es war sicher nicht der letzte und sicher auch nicht der letzte in Stubai 

gruß beckster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Augustiner1328 (14. Januar 2011)

doch es ist erstmal der letze Stubai

von Günter Guglberger bei Face book

*Leider gibt es für 2011 keine guten Nachrichten. Ich habe mich aus verschiedensten Gründen entschieden, nicht mehr als hauptverantwortliche Person dem stubai-bikemarathon voran zu stehen, und nach Rücksprache mit meinen Partnern G. Wechselberger und S. Zorn haben wir uns entschlossen den stubai-bikemarathon nicht mehr weiter zu veranstalten. Es war keine leichte Entscheidung, vor allem nach dem super Rennen 2010, aber ein altes Sprichwort lautet: "Gehe, wenn es am Schönsten ist."

Danke an Alle unsere treuen ,Helfern und Mitstreitern, erst Ihr habt das Rennen zu dem gemacht, was es war.*


ich kann nur sagen eines der geilsten Rennen wenn nicht das geilste


----------



## powderJO (17. Januar 2011)

das ist echt schade. war ein super rennen mit einer absolut genialen strecke.


----------



## powderJO (3. Februar 2011)

jetzt doch? habe diese meldung hier http://blog.serles.at/2011/01/stubai-bikemarathon-31-07-11/ gefunden:


02. Januar 2011
Stubai-Bikemarathon 31.07.11


Stubai-Bikemarathon
Am Wochenende 29.-31.07.2011 findet in Mieders bereits die 11. Auflage des stubai-bikemarathon´s statt. Bekannt durch gute Organisation und anspruchsvolle Streckenführung mit vielen gut fahrbaren Singletrails und dem herrlichen Panorama auf die Stubaier Bergwelt werden heuer wiederum über 500 begeisterte Mountainbiker im Stubaital erwartet, welche die Veranstaltung sicherlich zu einem einmaligen Erlebnis machen.

Die Veranstalter hoffen auf viele Zuschauer und Teilnehmer bei dem Kinder- bzw. Dorfkriterium, und freuen sich natürlich auf viele Einheimische Starter beim Marathon am Sonntag, welcher in Österreich zu den bekanntesten und schönsten Rennen im gesamten Rennkalender zählt.


----------

